# Resident/Non-Resident



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks again to everyone that responded to my inquiries. I think it was Ken that brought the point about residential status. I definitely thought about that and even had some questions that the fish and game could not give me a definite answer on. I have lived here for more than a year, paid resident tuition, income taxes to the state of North Dakota, and are not claimed as a dependent by my parents in Minnesota. Although, the fish and game went in circles trying to give me an answer on this, I feel like I should be able to hunt as a resident because of the above listed arguments. If anyone questions me on it, I guess I don't know the situation that I fall into, but no one else can tell me if I'm a definite resident, or non-resident. I'm not trying to pull a fast one on the North Dakota government, and I always hunt with respect and legally. If I don't quallify for a resident liscense, what student does? Can anyone else shed light on this topic, because I don't think the state can even give me an answer? Thanks again


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Simple. What driver's lic. do you hold?

Imagine the interaction you have with an enforcement officer - you present your res. hunting permit and some ID. If you have a ND driver's Lic, no flags go up. If you give him a Minn driver's lic., then flags go up, and you might have an opportunity to "explain", but I doubt you'll excape a violation.

If you don't have an ND driver's lic. then you've answered the question for yourself.

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's where I have a problem with this,MRN.The air base guys have out-of-state drivers licenses and also out-of-state plates on their vehicles.Senior citizens can have out of state-plates and licenses if they spend 6 months say in Florida and still be a resident hereWhy can't a student be the same???


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

MRN is right. When I was a college student, I hunted with several students who were from different states. As a first-hand account of this, two of the guys were from California. They were pilot instructors at UND and both had changed their licenses to ND. On a hunting trip at Lone Tree, we were literally stopped in the field by a game officer during the opener of sharp-tailed grouse hunting. He knew we were all college students, so he said that he was going to call in everyone's information and that if we didn't have valid ND driver's licenses then there would be trouble. All of the group had valid ND driver's licenses, so it wasn't an issue. However, the officer was a complete jerk, and after the fact, we knew that if those guys didn't have valid ND licenses, the officer would have fined them and most likely revoked future hunting privileges.

My advice, if it isn't an issue to you, go and change your driver's license before buying a license. Also, I don't think the retailers will allow anyone to purchase a license without showing a valid driver's license. Obviously, there are noted exceptions with armed forces personnel.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

That's an ethical/policy type question, not the current state of affairs. I support the military's little perc. - they deserve it I guess.

I was trying to be pragmatic, and offer a simple and a legally defendable solution to the problem. Your driver's Lic. gives your current home address. There ain't much grey area, humming and hawing involved. The date on the new card could cause a problem, but that is a much easier thing to explain, if it is even noticed.

M.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

mrn:

if your a resident your a resident. The date would have no bearing on the issuance of a license. No different if you were voting, etc.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

How long must a person reside in North Dakota to purchase resident licenses? For six months immediately prior to applying for or purchasing a license.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You must be a resident for 6 months to get a res license.I'm not sure about the draw licenses,whether it is 6 mon. before the season or 6 mon. before the app.deadline.The GNF will waive that if you can prove you are living here and are employed here.But this does not work for college students.These are usually young guys that don't have a lot of bucks to spend.They should allow them to get a res. license.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Man just go get a res. If you are paying res fees for school then your a res to me!


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I usually just read the hot topics page, so sorry that I didn't reply earlier on this. The question on student status is summed up like this. A person has to reside here for 6 months to qualify as being a resident. However, you can live in a state and not have resident status. Everyone's points were pretty much correct and I will sum them up. In order to be classified as a resident you must pay your income taxes to that state, have a state ID (driver's license), vote in that state, if your a student be registered as a resident student. The problem we run into with a lot of college students is they purchase resident licenses in more than one state, the state where they are going to school and the state where they originally from. You can not be a resident of two different states.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

If you are paying income taxes to the state of NoDak, then IMHO you should be able to buy a resident license. If you are denied, I would write a letter to the governor's wife. Tell her if you don't get a resident license you will spend your weekends drinking beer with high school kids. I'm sure that will motivate her to use her influence on the governor to issue you a resident license. :lol:


----------

